# Drinking Water from Plastic Bottles - Scare



## Happy Girl (8 Jun 2007)

I received the following e-mail yesterday which gave me cause for huge concern as I consume at least 2litres of water per day (from plastic bottles) and encourage my children to do likewise. There has to be some truth in it given the amount of chemicals in plastic. Any opinions??

"Hi Ladies!
This is how Sheryl Crow got breast cancer.  She was on the Ellen show and said this same exact thing. So please be very careful ladies.

....a friend whose mother was recently diagnosed with breast cancer.
The doctor told her: women should not drink bottled water that has been left in a car. The doctor said that the heat and the plastic of the bottle have certain chemicals that can lead to breast cancer. So please be careful and do not drink bottled water that has been left in a car, and pass this on to all the women in your life. This information is the kind we need to know and be aware and just might save us!!!! The heat causes toxins from the plastic to leak into the water and they have found these toxins in breast tissue. Use a stainless steel Canteen or a glass bottle when you can!!!!"


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Any opinions??


Yes - it's silly spam.


----------



## Happy Girl (8 Jun 2007)

Clubman why is this post not appearing on the "new posts" listing? Have I done something inappropriate by posting this?


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2007)

Hi Happy Girl

Could be merely a case of hitting refresh on your PC?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Clubman why is this post not appearing on the "new posts" listing? Have I done something inappropriate by posting this?


The thread was moved to _The Depths _and these forums are not included in searches (including the _New Posts/Todays Posts _searches). This behaviour is intended/deliberate.


----------



## Happy Girl (8 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The thread was moved to _The Depths _and these forums are not included in searches (including the _New Posts/Todays Posts _searches). This behaviour is intended/deliberate.


 
Surely this means that there will be no discussion on this by way of replies?


----------



## shanegl (8 Jun 2007)

I think its safe to assume that every chain email you get is 100% nonsense. They're designed to be shocking so that they spread quickly. Unfortunately too many people are gullible.

Whenever you get one of these, go to this website to check it out:

www.snopes.com


It should put your mind at ease (your email is even on the site!):

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/petbottles.asp


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jun 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Surely this means that there will be no discussion on this by way of replies?


 
Yes, you're right, after all nobody has replied.......


----------



## shootingstar (8 Jun 2007)

i always browse through "The Depths".... some interesting reading goes on in here. Its the first place i go when i log in. 

Always looking to have a nose at whos ranting on and on today..... Typical woman arent i..?? 

as regards warm plastic bottles. water is disgusting lukey warm anyway. I`d rather go without. yuck


----------



## boaber (8 Jun 2007)

God help the people of Galway if this story is true!!


----------

